# Soaking wet carpet



## kendaliscool08 (Nov 24, 2009)

Today, a day after it rained, it sounded like a had gallons of water behind me and under the floor. After a few days it stopped. However, my carpet is soaking wet all over. I've checked the sunroof to see if it was clogged. I have no water whatsoever in the spare tire area. Its not the heater core because I've looked at other posts and all of those symptoms do no match up. PLEASE SOMEBODY HELP ME .... MY CAR SMELLS LIKE @$$ HOLE BECAUSE MY CARPET IS CONSTANTLY WET. THANKS VORTEX


----------



## blacksmoke194 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Soaking wet carpet (kendaliscool08)*

you checked the sunroof??..its usually the sunroof drains..they get clogged check em out


----------



## StellaGirl (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Soaking wet carpet (kendaliscool08)*

I think you should blow it up and buy your roommates Jetta... but thats just me


----------



## nstevic01 (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: Soaking wet carpet (StellaGirl)*

This JUST happened to me. The sunroof drains were clogged, as so as I squeezed them open, a ton of water came out. I soaked up as much of the water as possible and attempted to let it dry out for the next two weeks. 
Things to note:
- DO NOT use damp rid, not only will it not work, but do not drive with it in the car, especially when it is open. 
- There is more water in there than you think....trust me. 
- DO NOT use a carpet powder to remove the smell at this point, wait until you fully dry it before doing so....trust me, I tried it and the powder is now caked in the carpet and at this point has not been able to come out yet. 

After two weeks, I ended up taking out the entire interior, carpet, padding, seats, everything. The carpet dried within a day of being pulled out, however the padding under it is a different story. It was completely soaked, and so far has been drying for 5 days and is still damp to the touch. The padding under the carpet has a rubberish material on top of the cotton material which made it damn near impossible to dry in the car. Hopefully it will be completely dry by this weekend. 

I am however taking this time to completely cover my car with sound deadening material as well as another layer of padding. Also if you want to rewire your car for audio, now is the time to do it!
Good luck!


----------



## ocburke (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Soaking wet carpet (kendaliscool08)*

Ive got the same problem on my 2000 Jetta, but it seems to take in more water when parked downhill. I don't have a sunroof though so it can't be clogged sunroof drains in my case. Did you check the pollen filter/cabin air filter, a few places i've stumbled upon say drains there get clogged causing it to come in through the heating ducts??
This problem will be the death of me! 3 weeks of tracing with no remedy!


----------



## love4air_and_water (May 30, 2008)

*Re: Soaking wet carpet (kendaliscool08)*

there are great pics if you do some searching of " sunroof drain" and it's an easy fix, happened on my golf, i opened sunroof, took cup of hot water, slowly poured in front corner of sunroof opening( you can see the holes where the water goes) the squeeze the rubber nipple in the front of the door jamb, it looks like it's pinched shut(to keep bugs/dirt out) took several cups of water, but mine started flowing like crazy.


----------



## kromertma (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Soaking wet carpet (kendaliscool08)*

I have an 89 GLI with water getting in behind the driver seat. I was able to trace mine to the LR taillight. It was leaking in and following the wiring harness to the floorpan. I have a backyard fix and am trying to find new seals. Might be a possibilty.


----------



## noogies (Nov 15, 2009)

My 2001 Jetta carpet wetness was caused by the Air Conditioner condensate not draining outside the car. I think the drain tube is in center of dash, on the passenger side.


----------

